# TV SHOW - Hotel Needed



## emfreud

HI,

We are currently working on a new tv show which would be set within a Hotel on one of the major resorts in Spain. We are looking for Ex-pats who own their own hotel or know of English speaking owners who may want to take part. 

The clientele would mainly be young school leavers who are looking to celebrate their sumer after the long slog of exams! We want to film right of passage stories and we are not looking to focus on drinking culture. 

Please get in contact if you can help. 

Best,

EMily 02074381857


----------

